# Bulking and Food List+Bulk/Cutting Methods



## tsek0s (Nov 30, 2013)

Thought this could help some people, ran across this in another forum awhile back and they are all ...interesting.


1-2 Gallons of Water a day


Protein


Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast
Tuna (water packed)
Fish (salmon, seabass, halibut, sushi, mahi mahi, Orange roughi, tilapia, Sardines)
Shrimp
Extra Lean Ground Beef or Ground Round (92-96%)
Venison
Buffalo
Ostrich
Protein Powder (Whey, Casein, Soy, Egg)
Eggs
Low or Non-Fat Cottage cheese, Ricotta
Low fat or Non fat Yogurt
Ribeye Steaks or Roast
Top Round Steaks or Roast (stew meat, London broil, Stir fry)
Top Sirloin (Sirloin Top Butt)
Beef Tenderloin (filet mignon)
Top Loin (NY Strip Steak)
Flank Steak (Stir Fry, Fajitas)
Eye of Round (Cube meat, Stew meat, Bottom Round)
Ground Turkey, Turkey Breast slices or cutlets (*no deli or sandwich meats)


Complex Carbs (nothing enriched, bleached or processed if possible)


Oatmeal (Old fashioned, Quick oats, Irish steal cut)
Sweet Potatoes, Yams
Beans (Black eyed, Pinto, Red, Kidney, Black)
Oat Bran Cereal, Grape nuts, Rye cereal, Multi grain hot cereal
Farin (Cream of wheat)
Whole Wheat frozen Bagels, Pitas
Whole wheat or Spinach Pasta, Whey Pasta
Rice (Brown, white, jasmin, basmiti, arborio, wild)
Potatoes (red, white, baking)


Fibrous Carbs


Green Leafy lettuce (red, green, romaine)
Broccoli
Asparagus
String Beans
Spinach
Bell Pepers (Green or Red)
Brussels Sprouts
Cauliflower
Cabbage
Celery
Cucumber
Carrots
Eggplant
Onions
Pumpkin
Garlic
Tomatoes
Zucchini


Fruit (If acceptable on diet)
bananas, oranges, apples, grapefruit, peaches, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, lemons or limes


Healthy Fats


Natural Style Peanut Butter
Olive oil, Safflower oil
Flaxseed oil
Fish Oil
Nuts (peanuts, almonds, walnuts)


Dairy


Eggs
Low of Non-Fat cottage cheese, Ricotta
Low or non-fat milk
Low fat or non-fat yogurt


Condiments & Spices


Diet Soda
Crystal light
Fat free mayonaise
Reduced sodium Soy Sauce
Reduced sodium Teriyaki Sauce
balsamic Vinegar
Salsa, Jalepenos
Hot peppers and Hot sauce, Cayanne pepper
Chili powder and Chili paste
Mrs. Dash
Steak Sauce
Sugar free Maple Syrup
Mustard
Extracts (vanilla, almond, etc)
Low sodium beef or chicken Broth
Plain or reduced sodium tomatoe sauce or paste


For calories in each food go to FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal


Calorie Counting Formulas:
Mesomorphs: bodyweight x 15
Ectomorphs: bodyweight x 16-17
Endomorphs: bodyweight x 13-14




Cutting/Bulking
To start a cut: subtract 500 from total calories, to maintain cut: subtract 200-300 from total calories depending on weight lost each week.


To start a bulk: add 500 to total calories, to maintain bulk: add 200-300 to total calories depending on weight gained each week


Mesomorph-Naturally muscular, has a trim waist and can easily lose and gain fat and muscle weight. (Wikipedia.org)
Ectomorph- characterized by long and thin muscles/limbs and low fat storage; usually referred to as slim.(Wikipedia.org)
Endomorph- characterized by increased fat storage, a wide waist and a large bone structure. (Wikipedia.org)


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 3, 2013)

Some good info there!  Personally my diet doesn't change to much from cutting/bulking. Just the quantities. Few more cheat meals of course


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 3, 2013)

good bro!!oh yea of course carbs lowering and change the carb sources cheats meals one /  week  and better planing on fats


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 3, 2013)

Beware of oatmeal, pastas and breads. Too much insoluble fiber will cause gi distress.


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 3, 2013)

i like oats i use them in 1 meal/day never got problem  but you are correct btw


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 3, 2013)

breads are my weak spot, I love fresh baked bread and rolls, usually with honey. I have two packets of oatmeal with my 10 egg whites everyday for breakfast though without the gi distress, I have a colostomy though so i may be different.


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 3, 2013)

I did notice stomach discomfort/indigestion with all the oats in the off season. Had to switch more to white rice/cream of rice.   And more Pizza ;P


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 4, 2013)

i never got problems with my intake on anything


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 4, 2013)

tsek0s said:


> i never got problems with my intake on anything



How many calories have you gone up to?  I am at 5,470cals. Things change when you add more insoluble fiber.


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 4, 2013)

550-600 carbs/350 prot in my max bro...


----------



## El_Muerto (Dec 15, 2013)

great but i would never put this chemicals in my body...( Diet Soda
Crystal light)


----------



## tokijava (Dec 15, 2013)

Great info. What type of carbs should take post workout to replenish/recover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciguy (Dec 24, 2013)

SuperLift said:


> I did notice stomach discomfort/indigestion with all the oats in the off season. Had to switch more to white rice/cream of rice.   And more Pizza ;P



Same here. I had watched a video with Jay Cutler where he talks about oats bloating him up.. so he switched to grits as well and it was a little easier on this stomach. That worked great for me.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 24, 2013)

tsek0s said:


> Thought this could help some people, ran across this in another forum awhile back and they are all ...interesting.
> 
> 
> 1-2 Gallons of Water a day



*Senseless*

Drinking a gallon a day is senseless.  

Drinking two gallons is idiotic. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## AvA182 (Jan 15, 2014)

Awsome!


----------



## JohnMcc (Jan 15, 2014)

I feel that this is a great list, we all should be eating these things only difference being ur goal.  If u want to cut eat less of this good stuff, if u want gain weight simply eat more....and lets face it who doesn't like eating more lol


----------



## gettinripped (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks for the info! much appriciated


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 6, 2014)

Good read man! I'm going to print this off.


----------

